# Shindaiwa SV212



## alderman (Oct 5, 2018)

Just a gadget to try. Handheld blower/vacuum. Got it cheap so no big loss if it doesn't pan out. 
Reviews aren't the best on this but Alder leaves aren't big like Maple leaves so maybe it will work. Hopefully some leaves down soon to try it out.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Oct 24, 2018)

Finally got a chance to try the shredder vac. This thing is not very fast but did a decent job of shredding the leaves. Makes some good mulch for the garden or the orchard. 
Works a lot faster after blowing the leaves into a pile. 
Better suited for a small yard where disposal is an issue. Here I can just blow them over the bank into the woods. 
Worth the $40 I spent to try it out and is a decent hand held blower as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

